# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games > PC/Console >  Square Enix tung bộ mô hình Final Fantasy VII tuyệt đẹp mới

## Trịnh Xuân Thành

Cloud Strife, Tifa Lockhart, Barret Wallace và Red XIII đến từ *Final Fantasy VII* là 4 nhân vật mới nhất được tham gia vào dòng mô hình (figure) cao cấp Play Arts Kai do hãng Square Enix sản xuất. Hình dáng của những món đồ dành cho fan hâm mộ có sở thích thích sưu tầm này được dựa trên bộ phim *Final Fantasy VII: Advent Children* thay vì nguyên gốc trong tựa game năm 1996. 
Nói thêm một chút về Play Arts - đây là một studio con chuyên sản xuất mô hình đồ chơi liên quan đến game dưới quyền quản lý của Square Enix, và không chỉ dừng lại ở các sản phẩm của hãng như Final Fantasy, Hitman, Play Arts còn có thể sử dụng hình mẫu nhân vật của các series game khác một cách hoàn toàn hợp pháp. 
Dưới đây là một số hình ảnh về những mẫu figure ấn tượng này.









Mô hình Cloud cùng bộ Fusion Sword rất chi tiết và ấn tượng.















Figure của Tifa tỏ ra hơi thô ở các phần khớp chuyển động.









Barret Wallace cùng cánh tay robot cực ngầu của mình.







Có vẻ như cây súng này không thể xoay được giống như trong bộ phim Advent Children.







Nanaki hay còn được biết đến với tên gọi Red XIII.


Giá trị của mỗi mô hình có đôi chút khác biệt khi người mua phải trả 12.960 Yen (khoảng 2.5 triệu VND) nếu muốn sở hữu Cloud cùng bộ Fusion Sword hoặc 10.584 Yen (2 triệu VND) đối với 3 nhân vật còn lại.
_Nguồn: Siliconera_
*>> Chiêm ngưỡng những mô hình Final Fantasy tuyệt đẹp*

----------

